# Oxine (used to make Chlorine Dioxide)



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oxine lists many bad bacteria and viruses that it kills. However, Oxine is a brand name of a chemical needed to be mixed with citric acid or lower ph (activated) to make Chlorine Dioxide which is the combination that kills all the bacteria and viruses claimed on the label.

Activation (source : manufacturer)

OXINE® requires activation for on-site generation of chlorine dioxide. Activation involves lowering the pH of the concentrate with any GRAS acid. Activation may be accomplished manually in low volume as batch applications; or with BCI's hands-free, cost efficient AANE™ unit, the Wall Mount Activation System™, or the on-line activation system OLAS™, which combines activation with injection into water streams.

SOURCE: manufacturer- Here's the link

http://www.bio-cide.com/oxine/


----------

